
The Soccket Is An Electricity-Generating Soccer Ball For The Developing World - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/the-soccket-is-an-electricity-generating-soccer-ball-for-the-developing-world/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
swohns
This is a favorite of mine, awesome example of innovative discovery of unused
energy!

